# Deadlift suit help?



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Right I've brought a deadlift suit max dl inzer single ply but it's a bit to short to get on to my traps so about an inch short will I be able to stretch this over time if I get some help getting into it the first few times


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

we need pics of you in the suit


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> we need pics of you in the suit


When I finally get it on fully il post one


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

excuse my ignorance but what is a deadlift suit used for? ive never heard of it


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

iv heard of these - how do they aid in deadlifting tho? apologies i cannot answer your question tho!!


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> iv heard of these - how do they aid in deadlifting tho? apologies i cannot answer your question tho!!


Use them in some powerlifting comps/strongman . They give you a bit of a pop of the floor basically so you can get a bit more weight up


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

squirt said:


> Use them in some powerlifting comps/strongman . They give you a bit of a pop of the floor basically so you can get a bit more weight up


think il look into them although i wouldnt be at the standard to require one as of yet - be good to kno how they actually work


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Mingster im sure he bought a dl suit so hopefully he'll come in with some vids of said suit showing us all how its done


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

How have you got the suit seated?

is it pulled all the way up in the crotch area? if its not then once you've got the suit seated all the way up the straps should be easier to put up

if you have got the suit seat all the way up then you might still be able to get the straps up, they will stretch a bit over time as they are used, but its pretty normal to have to have someone else put them up

ive had suits that have been so tight its taken 2 people and a lot of wiggling and forcing to get the straps up


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Harry Sacks said:


> How have you got the suit seated?
> 
> is it pulled all the way up in the crotch area? if its not then once you've got the suit seated all the way up the straps should be easier to put up
> 
> ...


 thanks mate I'm goin have a try with a few guys down the gym trying to lift them onto my shoulders, i had my mrs try but she failed miserably lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:


> How have you got the suit seated?
> 
> is it pulled all the way up in the crotch area? if its not then once you've got the suit seated all the way up the straps should be easier to put up
> 
> ...


This ^^^^ about sums it up. If it isn't a serious struggle to get your suit on it's probably too big.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I did try to get on its defo to small just couldn't get it other my traps I've got some nice bruises from trying tho especially on my legs lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i put one on and it added 30kg first time i used it but thats only due to the fact i had to lift fast as possible and get the fcuker off as my testicles were stretched either side of the legs .

dl suit tip wear a cricket box .

they work pretty similar to compressing a spring .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squirt said:


> Well I did try to get on its defo to small just couldn't get it other my traps I've got some nice bruises from trying tho especially on my legs lol


you wont get it on on your own you need someone to pull the straps up or its too big .


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> you wont get it on on your own you need someone to pull the straps up or its too big .


I did have other people helping me mate loads of people had ago it wouldn't budge tho was a laugh trying tho.

So I'm sending it back getting a size up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

squirt said:


> I did have other people helping me mate loads of people had ago it wouldn't budge tho was a laugh trying tho.
> 
> So I'm sending it back getting a size up


ask stronger people lol


----------

